
A Quest for the Holy Grail: On D. W. Pasulka’s “American Cosmic” - samclemens
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/a-quest-for-the-holy-grail-on-diana-pasulkas-american-cosmic-ufos-religion-technology/#!
======
svd4anything
I’ve considered buying this book several times. Thank you for posting this
review.

